# Bride sues over "worst wedding video ever"



## Derrel (Feb 13, 2014)

Yahoo!

So, a new bride is suing a New York video production company for around $122,000 in damages after the company charged $13,000 to do the wedding videography for her big day, and delivered what she called the worst wedding video ever.

Take a look a 3:28 segment of the video, as seen on Vimeo.[video=vimeo;56542431]http://vimeo.com/56542431[/video]

VERY interesting...man, if this is the worst ever wedding video...


----------



## Heitz (Feb 13, 2014)

Looked pretty awesome to me. Of course, I get the sense that the bride might be, shall we say...difficult to deal with in all aspects of life?  Just an impression.


----------



## DeathDiesel (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow, people just get such high expectations I guess...Personally I cannot believe that wasn't a movie, unbelievably well done. By far one of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Juga (Feb 13, 2014)

...crickets...

Hmmmm.


----------



## Heitz (Feb 13, 2014)

DeathDiesel said:


> Wow, people just get such high expectations I guess...Personally I cannot believe that wasn't a movie, unbelievably well done. By far one of the best I've ever seen.


Well, according to Derrel it DID cost $13,000.  For that kind of money I expect a celebrity cameo...and an expensive one...not Shia Labeouf.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 13, 2014)

can't believe!

I truly feel for the guy!

I'm wondering is there something, anything they could sue her over?!


----------



## Nevermore1 (Feb 13, 2014)

I agree with some of the comments posted on Vimeo - she probably went way over her budget and is trying to figure out how to pay of the CC's they probably used to pay for all that.  I think they did a very good job on the video (I watched the 15 minute one) except for what I consider to be some really bad music.


----------



## fokker (Feb 13, 2014)

Bridezilla much


----------



## acparsons (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks like it's from a reality show, the people in the video look like they are acting. That lawsuit has to be a hoax.


----------



## NedM (Feb 13, 2014)

She's paying $13,000 for about 4 minutes of video? Okay, now that would seem like a reasonable thing to sue for.


----------



## krystalynnephoto (Feb 13, 2014)

$13,000 for that?  I'd be pissed, too.  That's a lot of money for that short of a video.... they should still be documenting her marriage... buuuuttt - it is a great video, he did a great job; she seems to be a bit of a self-proclaimed princess.  :\  Recipe for disaster.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 13, 2014)

I am not sure but I think this was only a segment of the video? I could be wrong. Either way it be hard to please a person who expects to be brought to a 5 star hotel on date number 1


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 13, 2014)

She was a sucker to pay $13k to begin with.


----------



## Overread (Feb 13, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> I agree with some of the comments posted on Vimeo - she probably went way over her budget and is trying to figure out how to pay of the CC's they probably used to pay for all that.  I think they did a very good job on the video (I watched the 15 minute one) except for what I consider to be some really bad music.




Sounds like it to me as well, over paid on the wedding and now trying to target at least one group to recoup the costs and possibly some more. That she's having a child might also have added to the "we need more money now" factor. They can sue, but I'd be surprised if they manage to win much more than the cost they paid for it if they won at all.

Of course this is said without seeing productions that the company has produced for others. So long as this video is in line with their previous and advertised (and contract agreed upon) content and quality then they should be fine in court (at least in an ideal world of course).


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 13, 2014)

Heitz said:


> DeathDiesel said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, people just get such high expectations I guess...Personally I cannot believe that wasn't a movie, unbelievably well done. By far one of the best I've ever seen.
> ...



Well thing is this was New York - so it probably cost the photographer 10 grand of that just for parking on the wedding day.


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, if she's suing for "the worst video ever", she'd better come up with something else. I thought that video was really well done...


----------



## snowbear (Feb 13, 2014)

Visualaz is using the short clip and a 14:50 "wedding movie" (the whole thing?) as featured works on their web site.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 13, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Take a look a 3:28 segment of the video, as seen on Vimeo.
> 
> VERY interesting...man, if this is the worst ever wedding video...



As soon as I saw the Pnina Tornai* wedding dress about 10 seconds in, it all made sense.

That 3min commercial is pretty well done; she's just an attention whore,  I bet she put on the biggest heels she could find when she filed the papers.














*I watch a lot of say yes to the dress with my wife, sue me.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 13, 2014)

This young woman will give miserable, clutching, bitchy brides a bad name.


----------



## paigew (Feb 13, 2014)

I thought the video was awesome! I agree, it was too short, missing many parts. No walking down the isle, first kiss, etc. Maybe just a clip? Hellllo bridezilla. :/


----------



## Derrel (Feb 13, 2014)

I thought maybe Bridezilla was suing because the videographer let other people have more screen time than she was given. Honestly, when watching the 3:28 video, at the start the scene transitions with the focus throws was a bit much, and for the first few scenes I thought, "OMG, this is awful, I hope they stop with this," and then I prepared for the world's worst wedding video...but, suddenly, I was engaged in a story about a princess who prepared for hours and hours for the arrival of her price, waiting for him to take her away in his golden carriage to his huge kingdom's palace's throne room, but who instead took her to the kingdom's local tavern for a mere glass of ale and a humble burger...and then it alllllll began to make sense...


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 13, 2014)

I bet the caterer and the still photographer are lighting thank-you candles that they dodged the bullet in this one.


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 13, 2014)

Or may be they are using this as a marketing scam. People will flock over to pay attention to this "worst wedding video ever" and be pleasantly surprised. It may go viral and what's a quicker way to gain reputation? As for the bride... who cares? She will be forgotten just as quickly.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh my gosh......THE DRESS!!!!! DROOL!!!!!!! The video wasn't too bad either!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 13, 2014)

Judging by the voices in the video, she's one who cannot be satisfied.  I mean, "have nothing to wear on my first date" and "wanting to be perfect".

If you gave her a $100 bill, she'd ***** it wasn't 5 twenty's.


----------



## runnah (Feb 13, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Oh my gosh......THE DRESS!!!!! DROOL!!!!!!! The video wasn't too bad either!



Oh you gals and your fancy dresses.


----------



## runnah (Feb 13, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Judging by the voices in the video, she's one who cannot be satisfied.  I mean, "have nothing to wear on my first date" and "wanting to be perfect".
> 
> If you gave her a $100 bill, she'd ***** it wasn't 5 twenty's.




Typical "hot" woman who's never been told "no" in her entire life. I feel bad for her soon to be ex husband.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 13, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Oh my gosh......THE DRESS!!!!! DROOL!!!!!!! The video wasn't too bad either!



I thought you had class.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 13, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> I bet the caterer and the still photographer are lighting thank-you candles that they dodged the bullet in this one.


IF they did.


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 13, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I thought you had class.



Oh come on, dont be that harsh, even classy people have vices !


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 13, 2014)

Am I seeing things or did she have TWO dresses? The fluffy one and the sparkly one at 49 seconds in???


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 13, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Am I seeing things or did she have TWO dresses? The fluffy one and the sparkly one at 49 seconds in???



My guess is that the form fitting one was for her body and the roomy one for her ego.


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 13, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> My guess is that the form fitting one was for her body and the roomy one for her ego.



You always make me laugh, Lew! Never stop.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 13, 2014)

A lot of shots were underexposed in the video. For the amount of money paid, the video was underwhelming. 

Also the bride is a seriously entitled meanie-head.


----------



## limr (Feb 13, 2014)

She had three dresses. There was about a one-second flash of her in a 3rd dress, and there might have been even more costume changes, judging from what I saw of that woman in just 3+ minutes.

She's kind of nauseating.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 13, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look a 3:28 segment of the video, as seen on Vimeo.
> ...


The only two reasons I would EVER get married again is to wear a Pnina Tornai custom gown and to have Susan Stripling shoot my wedding!! Other than that.....no chance in hell!


----------



## kathyt (Feb 13, 2014)

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> A lot of shots were underexposed in the video. For the amount of money paid, the video was underwhelming.
> 
> Also the bride is a seriously entitled meanie-head.


Good one R! You really told her.


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 13, 2014)

kathyt said:


> The only two reasons I would EVER get married again is to wear a Pnina Tornai custom gown and to have Susan Stripling shoot my wedding!! Other than that.....no chance in hell!



Hahah- the veimo description says she owns a wedding shop and she designed her own dresses, so that's pretty cool!

I would LOVE to even just try on some designer gowns and take pictures in the bridal shop. DH and I skipped the wedding (we only knew each other for two weeks before tying the knot) and as much as I try to convince him we need to have a ceremony at 10 years- he won't budge. Claims wedding vows are a jinx. ;-)


----------



## xj0hnx (Feb 13, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Am I seeing things or did she have TWO dresses? The fluffy one and the sparkly one at 49 seconds in???



Yes, she did, my wife noticed it right away, and at least one of them is probably edging into the $20,000 area, so yea, she over spent and is trying to get something back ...*****.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 13, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that the form fitting one was for her body and the roomy one for her ego.
> ...



The sure cure for ending your enjoyment is to marry me.


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 13, 2014)

My girlfriend when she was younger was in sort of a vulnerable spot and got married somewhat unexpectedly to an Indian fellow who swept her off to the subcontinent for awhile for a really really awkward, messed up social band-aid type of wedding (running off to America on business and bringing back surprise fiances isn't very smiled upon apparently). She showed me the wedding VIDEO from it once, and I think it actually IS a good candidate for worst wedding video ever, unlike the one in the OP which is awesome.

1) About half of it was edited-in fireworks and explosions. I *** you not, there were literally animated GIFs in it.
2) *She isn't even in the video once! Nor does it show any part of the wedding.*
3) What it does show is her ex-husband and a bunch of shirtless sweaty male relatives sitting around a Hindu statue almost motionless for minutes on end muttering things incomprehensibly due to terrible audio. ...interspersed with more edited in fireworks and explosions.
4) Spinning newspaper headline style cliche text during every cut.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Feb 13, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > The only two reasons I would EVER get married again is to wear a Pnina Tornai custom gown and to have Susan Stripling shoot my wedding!! Other than that.....no chance in hell!
> ...




If you watch the full version of the video it shows the front of her shop (at least I'm assuming it is, the name of the shop is her name) and all the shots of her getting ready were filmed there.  I wasn't a huge fan of either of her dresses but then again I'm not really much of a "girly girl", shopping for my wedding dress was torture for me - everything was too frilly, lacy, etc.  The only thing I could think of when watching the video was I hope she didn't need to go to the bathroom, I remember what a pain it was with my relatively simple dress.


----------



## runnah (Feb 13, 2014)

kathyt said:


> The only two reasons I would EVER get married again is to wear a Pnina Tornai custom gown and to have Susan Stripling shoot my wedding!! Other than that.....no chance in hell!



Dear god those are expensive! $6k base price for a dress you were on one day for less than 8 hours.

Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 13, 2014)

runnah said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > The only two reasons I would EVER get married again is to wear a Pnina Tornai custom gown and to have Susan Stripling shoot my wedding!! Other than that.....no chance in hell!
> ...



$6k for a dress for 8 hours of "use" makes that $6k Nikon D4 seem like a bargain, no???


----------



## timor (Feb 13, 2014)

kathyt said:


> The only two reasons I would EVER get married again is to wear a Pnina Tornai custom gown and to have Susan Stripling shoot my wedding!! Other than that.....no chance in hell!


About gear...again.


----------



## JerryLove (Feb 13, 2014)

jaomul said:


> I am not sure but I think this was only a segment of the video? I could be wrong. Either way it be hard to please a person who expects to be brought to a 5 star hotel on date number 1


 Restaurant, not hotel (at least not mentioned hotel)


----------



## JerryLove (Feb 13, 2014)

Can I find faults with the video? Sure. I could start a list of things I think would be better differently. 

Could I do a video that well? In theory maybe; but definitely not in practice. Maybe after like 50 practice videos 

Would I be happy to have them video my major events (ignoring price for a moment)? Yes. I would be fine with that. I think they did a good job, especially from a story-telling POV.


----------



## runnah (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## timor (Feb 13, 2014)

Maybe after reading this:
Angry bride sues wedding videographer | Mail Online
things become a bit clearer. I think this video was suppose to be for her something  little more, than just memories. A wedding showcase ?

Edit.
After watching the 15 min version something tells me the whole story with suing etc. is just a hoax aimed to gain publicity. This 15 min clip is made like commercial.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 13, 2014)

She just wants to pay off the cost of the wedding. I hope he counter sues.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 13, 2014)

timor said:


> Maybe after reading this:
> Angry bride sues wedding videographer | Mail Online
> things become a bit clearer. I think this video was suppose to be for her something  little more, than just memories. A wedding showcase ?



wow .. a quote from the article


> the filmmakers suggested that Komrash should be dressed as a transvestite in a dress who falls in love with his future wife



If i heard that from any potential vendor I would have turned around and vacated the area ...


ooh, and very nice dress .. wow ...  from her *own* bridal company too


----------



## ffarl (Feb 13, 2014)

Felix is in for a loooong ride.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 13, 2014)

I bet the wedding in total cost $122,000.....HA. Dumb. People sue for no reason all the time. I hope she loses.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 13, 2014)

timor said:


> Maybe after reading this:
> Angry bride sues wedding videographer | Mail Online
> things become a bit clearer. I think this video was suppose to be for her something  little more, than just memories. A wedding showcase ?
> 
> ...



So, the UK news outlet Mail Online says the bride is seeking "$50,000". The newspaper that originally broke the story, the New York Daily News, says $122,000 is being sought.
Brooklyn couple sue for ?ridiculous? wedding video containing cheesy applause-track from visual effects artist who worked on ?Wolf of Wall Street?  - NY Daily News

Somebody is doing some very BAD reporting it seems...


----------



## timor (Feb 13, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about the cost of wedding, that was covered by guests gifts. You know, traditional envelope stuffed with cash. After all it's Russian - Jewish wedding and that are practical people.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 13, 2014)

*New York Bride Suing Caterer for Inadequate Hors D'Oeuvres*

Bide alleges that the cocktail weenies were much smaller than shown in the caterer's pictures - "_When I buy weenies, I expect good size ones.  When my guests pointed out to me that those weenies were small and inadequate, I was mortified - and, as a result, my husband dresses and undresses in the closet._"


----------



## limr (Feb 13, 2014)

Derrel said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe after reading this:
> ...



You are expecting good reporting from the NY Daily News???


----------



## Overread (Feb 13, 2014)

Well the Daily Mail is generally  considered trash of one of the lowest forms there is.


----------



## limr (Feb 13, 2014)

Overread said:


> Well the Daily Mail is generally  considered trash of one of the lowest forms there is.



There's that, too. And the Daily News is its NY equivalent.


----------



## Tiller (Feb 13, 2014)

I like her style. Who wants to come video my wedding? I'll pay you whatever you want.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 13, 2014)

runnah said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > The only two reasons I would EVER get married again is to wear a Pnina Tornai custom gown and to have Susan Stripling shoot my wedding!! Other than that.....no chance in hell!
> ...


It was a joke runnah, a joke. Disgusting? Really? I have no comments that would be pleasant.


----------



## runnah (Feb 13, 2014)

kathyt said:


> It was a joke runnah, a joke. Disgusting? Really? I have no comments that would be pleasant.



It was more of a general statement than one directed at you. Beside we all know you expect to be carried in on a throne of gold by shirtless men in your dress made of diamonds.

Well I personally think that it's obscene to spend that much money on a wedding. If you have that much money to waste you should be helping others.  I guess I am just a caring and compassionate individual...


----------



## kathyt (Feb 13, 2014)

runnah said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > It was a joke runnah, a joke. Disgusting? Really? I have no comments that would be pleasant.
> ...


If you are so caring and compassionate runnah and like to belittle other people, why don't you sell your new Mark 3 and donate the proceeds to charity?


----------



## runnah (Feb 13, 2014)

kathyt said:


> If you are so caring and compassionate runnah and like to belittle other people, why don't you sell your new Mark 3 and donate the proceeds to charity?



I will have you know that I have done maybe a dozen websites for free for a couple churches, a daycare, an a few local charity organizations. Plus I do free photos for people who can't afford them. I used to volunteer at our local ski hill after work but can't because of my child.

Oh and I am an organ donor.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 13, 2014)

runnah said:
			
		

> Beside we all know you expect to be carried in on a throne of gold by shirtless men in your dress made of diamonds.



Runnah, dude, didn't you hear??? She had to let the majority of the shirtless men go...turns out many were here in this country without proper paperwork, and, well...she's down to just one guy now...and she hocked the dress of gold and now wears timeless, classic white  sundresses from Le Target's juniors summer collection...sad, how these new regulations have impacted the upper crust...but she STILL HAS the throne!!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 13, 2014)

runnah said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > If you are so caring and compassionate runnah and like to belittle other people, why don't you sell your new Mark 3 and donate the proceeds to charity?
> ...



Yeah, but you're waiting until you're dead.

That's no big deal.


----------



## charlie76 (Feb 13, 2014)

Can you imagine spending that much money on a wedding?!?!  Oh my goodness....that 13 grand was a drop in the bucket...I get the feeling it's the bride that is freaking out....that poor guy  People have strange priorities...I don't get it sometimes.


----------



## limr (Feb 13, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > kathyt said:
> ...



Well, not until these guys show up...


----------



## tirediron (Feb 13, 2014)

runnah said:


> ...Oh and I am an organ donor.


Yeah?  Cool!  I gave away a piano a couple of years ago!


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 13, 2014)

Really start to worry when your wife signs you up to be an organ donor - 


and she chooses the organ.


----------



## JerryLove (Feb 13, 2014)

runnah said:


> Well I personally think that it's obscene to spend that much money on a wedding. If you have that much money to waste you should be helping others.  I guess I am just a caring and compassionate individual...


 Yea. Like wedding photographers, dress and suit makers, caterers, janitors, indy bands, and all the other hard working people who get to provide food for their children based on the money you spent on your wedding?

I will assume that you do not have thousands of dollars in photo equipment (or are not caring and compassionate); as that could have gone to help people.



kathyt said:


> I will have you know that I have done maybe a dozen websites for free for a couple churches, a daycare, an a few local charity organizations. Plus I do free photos for people who can't afford them. I used to volunteer at our local ski hill after work but can't because of my child.
> 
> Oh and I am an organ donor.


 That Catholic church called those "indulgences". Warren Buffet gave $200,000,000,000 to charity. Is it OK if he spends $13k on a wedding videographer? Do you know this person didn't?


----------



## runnah (Feb 13, 2014)

JerryLove said:


> Yea. Like wedding photographers, dress and suit makers, caterers, janitors, indy bands, and all the other hard working people who get to provide food for their children based on the money you spent on your wedding?  I will assume that you do not have thousands of dollars in photo equipment (or are not caring and compassionate); as that could have gone to help people.   That Catholic church called those "indulgences". Warren Buffet gave $200,000,000,000 to charity. Is it OK if he spends $13k on a wedding videographer? Do you know this person didn't?



The hard working people are getting sued by some spoiled *****. But it's ok, they deserve it for being poor.


----------



## charlie76 (Feb 13, 2014)

JerryLove said:


> Warren Buffet gave $200,000,000,000 to charity.



?


----------



## kathyt (Feb 13, 2014)

JerryLove said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Well I personally think that it's obscene to spend that much money on a wedding. If you have that much money to waste you should be helping others.  I guess I am just a caring and compassionate individual...
> ...


Please note that I was misquoted above^^^^^ I never donated websites. That was runnahs quote.


----------



## treeafodo (Feb 13, 2014)

I didn't read through the whole thread, only skimmed, but I think it was a very well done video. The only thing that bothered me was that the camera was a little shaky , but that isn't worth suing over in my opinion.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 13, 2014)

runnah said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > If you are so caring and compassionate runnah and like to belittle other people, why don't you sell your new Mark 3 and donate the proceeds to charity?
> ...



Oh ya?  Well Steve5d can drive a stick shift.  So there.


----------



## MichaelLee (Feb 13, 2014)

Video is Good, But Quite Expensive -_-


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 13, 2014)

tirediron said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > ...Oh and I am an organ donor.
> ...



Thanks for that by the way.  It looks great in the front yard, just what I needed to really jazz the place up.  It just perfectly offsets the engine block I have hanging from the tree.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 13, 2014)

Soo... is Kathy donating Runnah's organs?? John gave Robbins a piano?? Or did I lose track of the point of this? nah... 

This whole thing could almost be one big misquote.

I didn't find much in the way of this story being reported by news sources, maybe if you count gothamist? Petapixel has it but from elsewhere. I guess the issue is more that some key parts of the ceremony and/or reception weren't recorded or included. Or whatever.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 13, 2014)

Pfffft. Weddings......


----------



## CmazzJK (Feb 13, 2014)

jaomul said:


> I am not sure but I think this was only a segment of the video? I could be wrong. Either way it be hard to please a person who expects to be brought to a 5 star hotel on date number 1



What's that say about you when you expect to be brought to amy hotel on date one?  Who the hell spends 13,000 bucks on a wedding video anyway?


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 13, 2014)

CmazzJK said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure but I think this was only a segment of the video? I could be wrong. Either way it be hard to please a person who expects to be brought to a 5 star hotel on date number 1
> ...



The same kind of folks who spend 100k plus on a car.  But I guess I've always figured what the heck, it is there money after all.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 13, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> John gave Robbins a piano?? Or did I lose track of the point of this? nah...



He's a heck of a guy.  And I prefer to think of it as "yard art" - no matter how many citations the city writes me.. lol



> This whole thing could almost be one big misquote.
> 
> I didn't find much in the way of this story being reported by news sources, maybe if you count gothamist? Petapixel has it but from elsewhere. I guess the issue is more that some key parts of the ceremony and/or reception weren't recorded or included. Or whatever.



Wait, you mean something posted on the internet might turn out not to be true?  The devil you say.. lol


----------



## Braineack (Feb 14, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Wait, you mean something posted on the internet might turn out not to be true?  The devil you say.. lol



wait, there are truths on the internet?!


----------



## jenko (Feb 14, 2014)

I watched both videos, the shorter and longer one, and they both look nice to me. However, according to the reports, she is not suing over these videos, but one of the reception, which I have not been able to find. I think the outcome of this case will depend upon the contract. Did the videographer fulfill his end of the bargain? If certain events were listed in the contract, and those events did not get covered, than she has a case. If the contract was fulfilled, I think she will have a hard time convincing a judge to rule for her on a claim that is based primarily on aesthetics.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh she won't win.  Hell a contractor can take all your money to build a deck, show up to the job site, piss in a bucket and consider the job "complete" and win in court.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 17, 2014)

I can't get the link, says its not available..any help, I would like to see this!
Nancy


----------

